# Best planer for the money



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up a new planer, 13" preferably. I have been looking at the Dewalt 735, Delta, and Craftsman 13" model ( the one which retails for about $499.00) Looks to me like the Dewalt has them all beat, with what I have read and looked at. I would appreciate any input on this.
Thanks-Jersey


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I heard HD had ridgid planers on sale for $279?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

dewalt


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the deWalt 735 and I can say enough nice things about it.

These are great features that appealed to me.

Weighs in at about 100 pounds so it's fairly stable without being mounted on a bench, but not too heavy to be portable to a work site.

Good power, and a two speed feed rate make for really nice finished stock.

Good repeatable depths from the easy to read front scale.

3 knives are easy to change compared to other units, they have double cutting edges so they get twice the life and they don't have to have individual depth adjustments per blade, easy to replace or flip and back to work.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Another vote for the Dewalt. If you do get it, be sure to also get the folding tables, I had really bad sniping problems with mine but they went away after I got them. Also, be sure to have some form of dust collection to hook up to it, it produces a ton of chips.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Dewalt was our sande and was awesome. I often would wonder if a cheaper planer such as the delta or ridgid would have been equally as serviceable though for the money. We now have a 450 lb 15" jet that seems to do the job we need it to do.


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

How about the good old fashioned hand planer. lol.


----------



## jim1mckenna (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the dewalt love it


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a ridgid from HD for years and it was a wonderful planer…Never questioned the money that I spent on it…4 sets of blades come with it…It did everything I asked it to do and more…Great value and great product. Ridgid stands behind their products. Buy one of these and take the money saved and buy the oscillating spindle sander to go with it.

oohhh…I used it for 5 years and then upgraded to a 3hp powermatic…The powermatic is not that much better than my ridgid, honestly!!

Grub


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

If you can find one at your local HD, they are now selling the Dewalt 735 for $279. I was lucky enough to get one last week here in Va, and ordered the extension tables and matching cart from Griz, so ended up with a little over $400 total for everything. They had the Ridigid planer for $399 while I was there, but the Dewalt seemed a lot beefier unit, and for that price it was a no brainer for me to go with the 735.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

If you want a 13" there is no better tool out there than the dw 735. I've milled thousands of feet with mine over the last 6 years without a problem.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my many WWing mags just did a review on planers and the Dewalt 735 I have took 'Top Tool' honors.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had the DeWalt 4 years and no problems!


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the DeWalt and it is great.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

according to this months issue of WOOD magazine…they reccommend the dewalt…its got a comparison of all the portable planers in there…dewalt won…then makita….then they said if you're lookin for one under 500 they recommend the rigid


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Another vote for the Rigid. Have one and it works well.


----------



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

All of my professional friends rant about the dewalt ($600 or so). They can't all be wrong.
I have an older dewalt 2 blade model that does an incredible job. I thought I had a a bit of snipe but my one friend insisted that it was all in and out feed support. He was right.I set up long roller tables ( I do 10 ft board routinely) and it totally eliminated snipe. Other than nicking a blade on something once the pieces come out like glass with proper tables in front and back. And that's an old two blade model. I can only imagine the 3 blade with a larger area!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the dewalt 734, not as fancy but it comes with the infeed and out feed table at 150.00 less. The 735 is the best choice under the industrial grade planers. good luck-have fun-spend money…..and write a review on whatever planer you choose!!!


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

Needing to plane more than 13" boards and deliver better quality, I've bought this planer209HH, 20" Planer, 5HP 1PH 230V, with Byrd® Cutterhead. I have to say that is a real " MONSTER ". I putted through a 1 foot x 1" x 3' Jatoba board and planed down to 3/4", with only a 1/4 of the noise my 13" Rigid planer would make. I got magnificent results and I'll be doing the wider boards this week. If you are on the look for a wider capacity planer, consider checking these reviews every week 'cause I'll be updating the overall performance of this Monster.


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had a 13" Rigid for 3 yrs and love it. The blades are easy to change and self register as well. Maybe all of them self register i dont know. As far as the others your looking at, i would stay away from delta. Most of the tool industry has sold out to china, but Delta hasnt even tried to cover it up! I have a 14" bandsaw from them and well… Ive been looking at buying a drum sander for a couple of months and in my research i've discovered that Delta's drum sander is a piece of crap with plastic gears and other issues. There's a review of it on here as well. Bottom line on Delta is…..the dont deserve your buisness!
As far as Craftsman, they've built there legacy on a "return policy". Not wood working.
Dewalt or Rigid on my opinion.


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your input, I'm grateful for having such an outstanding resource in my LJ buddies. Thanks again.
Jersey


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

DW735! Get a set of carbide blades from Infinity.

You will not regret either purchase.

CB


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree. I picked up an older makita 2012 12" bench top planer a while back at a pawn shop for $100. Looks like new and finishes nearly like glass. All I need.


----------



## dustynut (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's another vote for the Ridgid. I've had one for about 5 yrs and it has performed very well. I got it because a friend of mine is a cabinet maker and he started his business with one and used it every day for several years and it never had a problem.


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have and really like the Delta 13". I've used the DeWalt 13" and think the Delta is much better. The 2 Dewalts I've used both snipe like crazy and are very very loud. They also clog with chips which hinders the mechanism for changing depth of cut. Of course, both of those DeWalts are in school shops and who knows how well they're cared for. Anyway, The Delta came with nice infeed and outfeed tables and I get no snipe from it. The only issue that's come up with the Delta is trouble feeding wood. A little wax on the table from time to time and the problem is solved. I think the old 13" Delta is discontinued. That article in Wood magazine about planers said Delta is coming out with a new 13" planer soon.


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I got the Dewalt factory reconditioned and saved $100 off list.

Factory reconditioned are examined and repaired by the most knowledable people in the factory.
So far "knock on wood" every factory reconditioned tool I have purchased is still working great


----------



## RickJay (Jan 30, 2010)

This my first post to a great site.

Go for BIG YELLOW, you'll love it. I think I might try to find the carbide blades & give them a try.


----------



## joesmith242 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the DeWalt DW735X 13" Two-Speed Planer Package. Very happy.

It has 4.5 out of 5 stars on Amazon

More info: http://best-gear.org/dewalt-13-two-speed-planer-package-dw735x/


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got a 734 dewalt…. three years and still getting smooth wood.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dewalt hands down


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Ridgid

Dewalt 734 & 735

Coin toss!

All 3 are pretty darn good.


----------

